# Denekamp????



## RedArc (10. Juni 2012)

Moin Moín liebe leutz,

hoffe mir kann schnell jemand auskunft geben,
ein kollege und ich wollten heut nach Denekamp.
Wie ist der Zander und auch vlt Rapfenbestand dort?
Und wo sind sie zu erwarten falls überhaupt?

Danke für schnelle Antworten
|wavey:


----------



## RedArc (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Denekamp????*

Keiner ne idee oder nen tipp??


----------



## Bronco84 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Denekamp????*

Moin red. Ich komme zwar etwas spät mit meiner Antwort aber wo Wart ihr denn angeln ? Omleidingskanal oder wie der heißt ? Oder ist das der Nordhorn Almelo Kanal.  ?
Ich war auch schon ein paar mal da unterwegs in der Ecke. M.m. nach gute Karpfen und Hecht Gewässer. Zander habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen. 
Wie lief es denn bei euch? Gruß bronco


----------



## RedArc (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Denekamp????*

Waren letztendlich doch nicht da....was im nachhinein auch eine gute entscheidung war. N anderer kollege von mir sagte mir heute das da nichts ist mit zandern höchstens hecht!


----------



## Benni1373 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Denekamp????*

Guten Tag die Herren ! wo sollen denn in der Gegend gute karpfengebiete sein wenn ich fragen darf komme aus emlichheim und hab sonst immer in Frankreich auf Karpfen geangelt ! Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiter helfen für die Gegend denekamp Holland Nordhorn und Grafschaft Bentheim auch gerne Gronau oder Lingen  MfG Benjamin


----------

